# DIYMA 12



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Anyone in the DFW area who has a DIYMA sub: Can I take a listen to yours as I'm thinking of buying one. 
lemme know!
you can pm me if you don't want to respond here.
cheers
jon


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh gosh Jon, I had one at the last DFW meet....sorry man


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

no worries


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> Oh gosh Jon, I had one at the last DFW meet....sorry man


What, you buy something then turn around and sell it again? Surely you're kidding Mark. ROFL!!!!!!!!


----------

